# Перелом тела Th7



## Тамара2012 (22 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте, родственник попал в аварию. Диагноз: Позвоночно-спинномозговая травма; оскольчатый перелом тела, остистого отростка и дужек С2; перелом тела Th7 с формированием клина Урбана. При исследовании грудного отдела позвоночника определяется клиновидная деформация тела Th7 за счет компрессии без смещения отломков. В сегменте Th6-7 имеется кифотическая установка. Тело Th6 смещено кпереди на 0,5см. Операция: 1 этап торакотомия справа, передняя декомпрессия спинного мозга с резекцией тела Th7, передний корпородез раздвижным полым трансплантатом Th6-Th8, позвонков. 2 этап задняя ламинарная фиксация крючьями за дужки Th5, Th6, Th8 позвонков. с момента аварии прошло 3 месяца с момента операции 2 месяца. Лежит, не вставать, не садиться и двигать кроме как руками и головой, он сам не может. Подскажите, может есть какая то специальная гимнастика, и вообще можно ли его садить, как часто?


----------



## Березка (22 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте Тамара.
Вам нужно будет разместить в этой теме результаты анализов, снимки, а так же возраст, рост, и вес больного.
Все это поможет врачам дать вам более точные рекомендации.
Как разместить снимки, вы прочитаете в теме МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме*.*
Всего вам доброго.


----------



## Тамара2012 (22 Окт 2011)

Спасибо. А результаты каких анализов? У нас кроме выписки из больницы ни чего нет.


----------



## Березка (22 Окт 2011)

Тамара2012 написал(а):


> Спасибо. А результаты каких анализов? У нас кроме выписки из больницы ни чего нет.


Анализы могут быть разные, на иммунитет, на кальций и т.д. , я имела в виду все, что назначали и делали врачи.
Если нет, значит нет.


----------

